# Blood Angels Stormraven first look



## Scathainn

Some guy on Warseer got these pics and info from the GW "How to paint the Stormraven Article" before GW realized how bad they fucked up and took it down.



> So I tried to get to the 40k FAQ site and this is what I got instead:
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/co...e=true&start=2
> 
> Could it be true? Or is it just a killer conversion?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Since they took it down, here is what it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the next few pages, we will be taking a look at how to paint the Blood Angels Stormraven Gunship, including how to weather the vehicle and paint the interior detail. A great addition and centrepiece model for any Blood Angels army, this will be an invaluable guide to help you get the most from this fantastic kit.
> 
> Death from Above
> The Stormraven Gunship is an incredibly versatile craft, able to fulfill the roll of orbital dropship, armoured transport and strike aircraft in a way that few, or indeed any, ships could hope to match. The Stormraven ensures that the Blood Angels remain undisputed masters of the skies, as dominant in the air as their troops are on the ground. Smaller and nimbler than the more cumbersome Thunderhawk Gunships, the Stormraven's compact hull and vectored thrusters enable it to operate at maximum efficiency in all but the densest terrain. A Stormraven can often be seen hurtling straight into the heart of the enemy forces, unleashing its considerable arsenal in a terrifying display of firepower, before disgorging a squad, Dreadnought, or even both, into the thick of the fighting.
> 
> On the tabletop
> With its potent firepower, speed and transport capacity, the uses of a Stormraven on the battlefield are myriad, but its role of choice is as an unparalleled assault vehicle. With a huge variety of weapon options, and no less than four tank-busting Bloodstrike Missiles, both enemy infantry and vehicles alike fear drawing the attention of its guns. A transport capacity of 12 combined with the ability to safely carry a Dreadnought to battle as well certainly proves the Stormraven to be a transport vehicle of the very finest quality. This unique combination of speed, firepower and transport capacity means that a Stormraven can support any tactical preference, so there is always a place for it in any Blood Angels army.
> 
> Nick: A Stormraven will be the focal point of your army, so it's well worth giving it a lot of attention when painting it. These techniques can effectively be applied to any other vehicles in your Blood Angels army too, so keep this in mind and you will have a great looking fleet of vehicles in no time. I painted this Stormraven to match the battleforce that I painted for the Blood Angels army workshop in February 2011's White Dwarf; it's part of the 3rd Company, in keeping with the rest of the models. As a personal touch, I've weathered the model to appear heavily battle worn, but if you wish to keep your vehicle in pristine condition, skip page 6 and you'll have an immaculate vehicle, fresh as if at the beginning of a campaign.
> 
> Accompanying text.
> 
> (Thanks to Brother Constentine and Fobster and all the others who saved the pics and the text before they took it down)


Personally, I think it looks like shit. What about you?


----------



## Katie Drake

Well, that's what the Stormraven looks like. Kinda... boxy. I was expecting a box and all, but it's even boxier than I would've thought. Still, despite looking kinda weird it's nice to know a model is indeed on the way.


----------



## Scathainn

Beat ya to it by 3 minutes :wink:


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon

The main cabin looks fine, but I hope they get a better shot of the rear of it, because it looks fuck-ugly from this angle. Doesn't look like it could hold up the front end of the thing. Also looks too small to me.

I find it funny how GW constantly puts up tacticas/painting guides of the new stuff too early. FFS, you'd think they would check before putting the article online. Surely the mindless servitor writing it thought at some point, "There's no Storm Raven model out yet..."


----------



## Katie Drake

Scathainn said:


> Beat ya to it by 3 minutes :wink:


Weird... haha. I checked to make sure there wasn't a thread on this before posting. Oh well. :grin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Reminds me a bit of this:










Thats a hell of an anticlimax...


----------



## aquatic_foible

from that angle it doesn't look the best...but then again, i hated the first images i saw of the IG Valkyrie. once i saw it in "the flesh", i was pleasantly surprised. hopefully i will be by this kit as well...


----------



## Midge913

I am not sure how I feel about the look of that thing.... Mayhaps it is not the new kit just someones conversion. Though with the speed at which they yanked it off the web one can assume that that is not the case. Need to see more shots of it before I make a final judgment on it as it looks a little distorted in the pics.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius

Wow if thats the Stormraven then its proper shit! The back end looks poo, and the aeronautical engineer in me says it would never fly!
I know games workshops 40k flyers generally have the aerodynamic efficiency of a block of flats (FW Eldar flyers aside), but that thing takes the piss.
The front end looks reasonably like a mini thunderhawk but the rear of the fuselage looks about as apealing as the old renault megane.

I thought it might look more like the mini thunderhawk type flyer on the cover of The Hunt For Voldurus


----------



## Unforgiven302

That thing is terrible. It looks like a baby toy, all disproportional shapes and sizes. Just horrible.

On the positive side, I don't play blood angels so I am not disappointed.

*EDIT: Anyone else notice the dread in the far back left of the picture? Is that a Furioso plastic model perhaps?*


----------



## Burden1

Think this is the worst gw model i've seen in years really hope it looks better in the flesh


----------



## Captain Stillios

I AM NOT FRIGGING BUYING *THAT!!!*
If that model comes out then Im just gonna ignore it and use my own.


----------



## Gog

Urrrrrgh, its stumpy like Starbug from red dwarth, and looks like its retaining water, damn it just looks ill, get the poor thing some medication before it dies.... 

If that is what it looks like I will not be buying one for my inquisitor to fly in, damn I wouldnt even except an opponent who fielded one against me due to my need to vomit at its lumpyness, what would it have cost to make it a bit longer or sumit urgh.. urrrr... blarfff..... god its killing my take the picture away, take it away now hump... im gonna chunder again find me a picture of Katy Perry stat....


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

I hope that means that they will possibly release other flyers missing currently with it... IE: Void ravens


----------



## tu_shan82

Am I the only one here who actually likes it? I think it looks like a cross between a Valkyrie and a Thunderhawk, which is how imagined it would look. Yeah I'm disappointed, disappointed that I won't be able to use it as I collect and play DA. Still I suppose I can use one or two for shuttling around my Deathwing squads in Apocalypse.


----------



## GrizBe

The image looks too good, and not shopped, to be a fan-fake... and the construction looks too good to be a splice together job too.... I'm not sure... but I'm inclined to believe that this is real... shame I couldn't get the website link before it was taken down.

That said, two things come to mind... does this 'how to paint' article mean we'll be seeing it within the next few months?

Second... what price are we looking at for something that seems materials wise, comparable to a Land raider?


Edit: Ohh.. and i actually like it... I think its just a bad paintjob taking away from the model.


----------



## Doelago

Wow! I am going to get at least one for my Inquisitor! Will make a great transport, and it will look great in the middle of an fleet of Valkyries...! Awesome, cant wait for it...


----------



## Imperious

Marneus Calgar said:


> Reminds me a bit of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a hell of an anticlimax...


I prefer "Harold" as well. He looks more menacing.


----------



## aquatic_foible

GrizBe said:


> That said, two things come to mind... does this 'how to paint' article mean we'll be seeing it within the next few months?
> 
> Second... what price are we looking at for something that seems materials wise, comparable to a Land raider?
> 
> Edit: Ohh.. and i actually like it... I think its just a bad paintjob taking away from the model.


this does seem to link in with recent rumours of BA 2nd wave [which might explain the Furioso dread hiding in the background] hitting early next year...the article refers to February's WD, so only a few months away. 

as for price, i imagine that it will probably retail for around the same as a Valkyrie / Landraider...

[also, can't wait to see how Ork players grab them and convert them :biggrin:]


----------



## Scathainn

Unforgiven302 said:


> *EDIT: Anyone else notice the dread in the far back left of the picture? Is that a Furioso plastic model perhaps?*


Good find! It's got some sort of wings on the front armour, another DCCW, and a different sarcophagus plate so that's a very real possibility.


----------



## Burden1

Think that maybe a new furioso dread looks like the wings on the front are raised and not just painted on also don't think fw ccw looks like that and gw only do the right arm i think good spot btw


----------



## WinZip

It looks like they cut the back end of a rhino off, tapered it, angled it, stuck some wings and a cockpit on it and called it good:laugh:. Course i dont play BA so it doesnt matter what i think.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

I think that is a piece of crap. Looks like they did a half assed job glueing wings to a rhino. The conversions I have seen on heresy are better than this waste of plastic by MILES.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

i have to add that this is excellent work! its so wonderful seeing the emo vampire wanabee's the blood angels finally getting a transport worthy of them, something that looks so retarded the players will finally snap back to their senses and stop playing the emo cheeze


----------



## Baron Spikey

tu_shan82 said:


> Am I the only one here who actually likes it? I think it looks like a cross between a Valkyrie and a Thunderhawk, which is how imagined it would look. Yeah I'm disappointed, disappointed that I won't be able to use it as I collect and play DA. Still I suppose I can use one or two for shuttling around my Deathwing squads in Apocalypse.





GrizBe said:


> Edit: Ohh.. and i actually like it... I think its just a bad paintjob taking away from the model.


Yeah my first thought was- it's a mini Thunderhawk.
The front looks exactly like the front of a Thunderhawk with a turret on the top, obviously it's narrower but I actually like the look of it- much more 'Astartes' than the conversions I've seen using Valkyries.


----------



## Midge913

Baron Spikey said:


> Yeah my first thought was- it's a mini Thunderhawk.
> The front looks exactly like the front of a Thunderhawk with a turret on the top, obviously it's narrower but I actually like the look of it- much more 'Astartes' than the conversions I've seen using Valkyries.



Taking a second look at it I would agree that it looks like the front of a Thunderhawk. I think that it is the glass turret that is throwing me off... I think that I am really gonna have to see it IRL to make a determination on it. The first photos that leaked of the valk looked like shite so I am not going to jump to conclusions on this one until I see it. For guys with no converting skills, (translated as ME), I think it will work quite well.

Oh and Unforgiven great spot on the dread in the background! Could very well be the new Furioso...... hopefully we will be getting some decent pics and more news on both of these developments soon!


----------



## exsulis

I think its the height, and location of the wings that are giving me the "it looks like a falling brick."

I still prefer this guy's conversion.


----------



## Phil73805

I like it too, though I will confess to sitting here with a stopwatch timing the 'ooh it's shit' brigade. The picture went up and then 3...2...1 'ooh it's shit, I could build a better one out of two old toilet paper rolls and some discarded playdough!' :laugh:

When I say I like it there will be a couple of subtle alterations, firstly it will be painted silver and secondly it will have Grey Knight symbols on it :wink:

I do love that guy's conversion though exsulis!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Question is, which thread do I close since there are 2 threads? or do I just let one die?


----------



## Dagmire

One is made my a girl if thaty sways your opinion MC??
Note where i have placed my vote!


----------



## Oldenhaller

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Suck it reds!


----------



## exsulis

Phil73805 said:


> I like it too, though I will confess to sitting here with a stopwatch timing the 'ooh it's shit' brigade. The picture went up and then 3...2...1 'ooh it's shit, I could build a better one out of two old toilet paper rolls and some discarded playdough!' :laugh:
> 
> When I say I like it there will be a couple of subtle alterations, firstly it will be painted silver and secondly it will have Grey Knight symbols on it :wink:
> 
> I do love that guy's conversion though exsulis!


I know I've been holding off on building my own but since I'm not a big fan of GW's model, building off That conversion is a go :grin:


----------



## MadCowCrazy

It looks exactly as I was imagining it would look like.

Here is a link to a guy who made his own version using a Landraider and a Valkyrie kit. It looks pretty much the same and is what many people imagine it would be.

If you dont like it dont buy it, if you still want one but keep complaining then make your own. Buy a Thunderhawk and chop it in half and glue it together with a Valkyrie to make it perfect.

From a gaming perspective I think it looks exactly like it is suppose to, its not too large so you can still hide it behind a tall building or some other Valkyries or whatever.

How else could they have made it to fit with SM vehicle looks, be able to package the sprues in a Valk or LR sized box and have it actually carry a dreadnought in the back?

From the size of it you might have to buy one of those Monster Transport cases just to be able to transport the thing safely.

Dont like it vote with your wallet, I will be buying 1-3 depending on if GKs or SoB can use it.


Edit : Oh, threads got merged, didnt think about doing that


----------



## exsulis

Being two based off the Landraider/Valk, the second being this one. I'm not saying GW is total poo, just that it isn't my taste.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

It looks ok to me, a bit small for it's transport capacity but most GW vehicles are a touch on the small size. 

Yes it's boxy and looks like a flying brick, which is so unlike the steamlined, aerodynamic Thunderhawk and nothing like the smooth, curvey lines of the Rhino & Land Raider.

It looks Imperial, it looks SM. If they ever allow other Chapters (DA & sucessors for me) take I may buy a couple or just get them to use in Apoc. anyways.


----------



## boreas

Personnaly, I can't see getting more than one in an army, so I'll dish more cash and get a Caestus from Frogeworld... I just can't get myself to like this model. It seems... truncated somehow.

Phil


----------



## Wusword77

It's not a bad looking model, though it does look like it wouldn't be balanced without the dread attached to the back.

I may just try and build that LR Valk kit bash model instead of buying the legit one though. it's much more sexy.

Or kitbash all 3 kits...

I need me a job again before this model comes out. :laugh:


----------



## MaidenManiac

This is another of those "want to see IRL before making a final judgement" models that has come out lately. Most of them have been better IRL then on a ½n½ picture but one never knows. Luckily I wont bother with a BA army anyways so its not that important. It would be a shame to see that its a crap model though.



Unforgiven302 said:


> *EDIT: Anyone else notice the dread in the far back left of the picture? Is that a Furioso plastic model perhaps?*


Its got a right arm DCCW with something that might be a meltagun to it and those wings and the sarcophagus looks quite good. Might very well be a Furioso. After all there is bound to be more then a Stormraven in the BA 2nd wave....




KhainiteAssassin said:


> i have to add that this is excellent work! its so wonderful seeing the emo vampire wanabee's the blood angels finally getting a transport worthy of them, something that looks so retarded the players will finally snap back to their senses and stop playing the emo cheeze


Seriously, where do you Dork Eldar players find the energy to moan at everything?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

MaidenManiac said:


> Seriously, where do you Dork Eldar players find the energy to moan at everything?


this coming from glam metal marines that would gladly wear pink silk and scream at things with high no testicle male voices?


----------



## bitsandkits

looks exactly how it should, it looks like a marine vehicle and it looks like a small thunder hawk
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...Marine_Aircraft/ULTRAMARINES-THUNDERHAWK.html

it may not be pretty, but its design is exactly how it should be, plus as others have said dont jump to conclusions based on an internet photo,people did that with every 40k release for the last 12 months or more,its a big bugger at least as large as the valk going by the photo and much taller by the look of it.
Same again if you dont like it dont buy it, if you do, it looks like it will be out soon (new year anyone?) and that could be the furioso in the back ground, wonder what else will be on the cards ?


----------



## Scathainn

I don't have a problem with the aerodynamics/shape of the vehicle itself.

What I have a problem with is the _size_. It's frighteningly short; it looks like somebody grabbed a thunderhawk, halved in in size and (here's what I don't like) squished the ends together to get a stubby flying turtle sort-of shape.


----------



## Blue Liger

Step in fixing the Storm Raven if you do not like it in real life when you see it for what it is

1) move wings forward 

2) done


----------



## GrizBe

You know... I'd mount the tail V the other way up too... actually, probably just that would improve the model alot to some people.

That... and we've not seen it with the sponsons yet. Might look better with the sponsons.


----------



## Katie Drake

GrizBe said:


> You know... I'd mount the tail V the other way up too... actually, probably just that would improve the model alot to some people.
> 
> That... and we've not seen it with the sponsons yet. Might look better with the sponsons.


I won't be surprised if there's no sponson bits in the kit.


----------



## Nick1080

I don't _hate_ it, but i'm an aeronautical engineer and ,damn, that thing just looks wrong - I can live with the brick aerodynamics (40k aircraft don't seem to want for the kind of engine thrust that would make my life at work a heck of a lot easier) but the way the back of the fuselage rakes up so suddenly and the wing position just makes my brain clang. 

If I bought one I'd probably add a narrower extension on the back of the fuselage and shift the tail further back or add some canard type things on the nose with some extra lift jets in them.


----------



## Unforgiven302

After looking at it for a while now, I have come to the conclusion that it is the turret and intake thingy on the very top of the main hull that throw the proportions too far off. If you could use a razorback/land raider heavy bolter turret in its place it would look better I would bet. The way it is in the picture it has too much "glass" and is very tall and squished looking. Loose the top turret and intake thing and it might bring the proportions to a level that pleases the eyes.


----------



## Phil73805

Nick1080 said:


> I don't _hate_ it, but i'm an aeronautical engineer and ,damn, that thing just looks wrong - I can live with the brick aerodynamics (40k aircraft don't seem to want for the kind of engine thrust that would make my life at work a heck of a lot easier) but the way the back of the fuselage rakes up so suddenly and the wing position just makes my brain clang.
> 
> If I bought one I'd probably add a narrower extension on the back of the fuselage and shift the tail further back or add some canard type things on the nose with some extra lift jets in them.


As a pilot (did aeronautics at City University) I know that almost nothing in the 40k universe would actually be able to fly in the current sense of the word. I think it's meant to be symbolic of the universe - Bugger aerodynamics we'll just build an engine so powerful that the laws of gravity will sit down and cry :biggrin:

By the way, has it occurred to anyone that this 'leak' might be a test balloon for a prototpye?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I like it actually ... but the wife says I have no taste. I think that it would look much better if it had a dread attached to the ass-end though.


----------



## GrizBe

Phil73805 said:


> By the way, has it occurred to anyone that this 'leak' might be a test balloon for a prototpye?


Unfortuantely, GW don't work like that anymore. They do all their prototyping on computers and none of them ever get to a finished paint stage like this.

Its just too good, with too many custom parts to be a mock up or a hoax.


----------



## Azezel

Phil73805 said:


> Bugger aerodynamics we'll just build an engine so powerful that the laws of gravity will sit down and cry :biggrin:


Well, it worked for the F4...


Anyway.

Everything the Imperium build - particularly everything in the Space Marine armoury is uncouth metal, is harsh, is wilfully, deliberately, remorselessly brutalist. Everything is slab-sided, graceless and covered in skulls.

But for all that, there's very little that's ugly.

If that Stromraven were my dog I'd shoot it.


----------



## Broguts

I'd buy it, make it a tank or an arbite fortress or something.


----------



## DavC8855

More like a Storm Pigeon. It has a squab-like feel


----------



## Amoeba Bait

Kinda like a Thunderhawk that got sat on.


----------



## shaantitus

I think one of these could convert nicely into a inquisitorial thunderhawk variant(IA2) if combined with a valk for additional wings and engines. This might be like the old possesed. Not much good as it was intended but an excellent kit for conversions.


----------



## coalheartly

so using the magical powers of photoshop, i have moved the forward on the model. and it looks better. extremely so, like, not so squished and awkward. ill upload a pic soon


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I feel like it's raped my eyes. It's probably one of the ugliest and most fucked-up looking vehicles I've ever seen. Whoever designed this is going to the special hell, the one for child molesters and people who talk at the theatre.


----------



## Son of mortarion

Midge913 said:


> Taking a second look at it I would agree that it looks like the front of a Thunderhawk. I think that it is the glass turret that is throwing me off... I think that I am really gonna have to see it IRL to make a determination on it. The first photos that leaked of the valk looked like shite so I am not going to jump to conclusions on this one until I see it. For guys with no converting skills, (translated as ME), I think it will work quite well.
> 
> Oh and Unforgiven great spot on the dread in the background! Could very well be the new Furioso...... hopefully we will be getting some decent pics and more news on both of these developments soon!


assuming it is the real deal, I will be leaving the turret off, removing the intake and moving the weapons mounts. where the multi meltas are I will move to either side of the assault ramp , and the other weapons will be mounted on the wing tips. by leaving off the turret and removing the top intake, it should make it look less like a flying goldfish, and more like a tiny thunderhawk.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin

Remember when Vulkan was released? Remember the uproar when Pask was released? In both cases, it was when we got a look at these models IRL that we could make sense of the pose/ see his hand was normal. When we get a single shot of a new release we're at the mercy of wierd photo/painting artifacts.
We can't see what the back of the SR looks like- there has to be a spot for the Dreddie, we can't see the engines... but once we get to fondle them in the shop, it'll all make sense and we can all make an informed choice. Or just splurge regardless!
As to the 'accidental' release of the pic; would anyone think that, as more voices have suggested that there is no model to be released, this is a little of GW letting us know that they have something for us to spend our moola on?

GFP


----------



## Kobrakai

I gotta say at least it's recognisable as a astartes vehicle, it just looks out of proportion; you don't see too many flying vehicles that are as wide as they are long, even in marine flyers!

As for the look itself; I'll hold judgement until I see one in the flesh, can get a good idea of it by looking around it, instead of one photo with a lot of other things going on around it. 

Nice to see they did make a model for it though


----------



## KingOfCheese

Wow, that looks terrible.
Looks like a defective Land Raider with some sort of strange tail.

Seeing the Valkyrie/Vendetta model in all of its brilliance, you would think that they would deliver an equally stunning flyer for the Spess Mehrinez, but i guess not. icknose:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

First and foremost: Fail GW. Fail.

Now I really don't mind it, BUT those wings do need to be moved foward. They start where the main hull ends :/ Move it up so 1/2 to 3/4 of the wings overlap with the main hull and it'd be fine.


----------



## Phil73805

I think I shall call it, mini-thunderhawk!


----------



## Jezlad

A GW vehicle looks shit?

What did you expect?

The Russes, Land Raiders and Predators are all shit. The Ork battlewagon looks the least orky thing in the ork army and the eldar vehicles all look the same.

GW make shit vehicles.


----------



## Sethis

Eww. Nasty.

Pity the nice Marine players who thought they'd actually get a good looking flyer...

And start playing with Eldar, a race who've actually heard of aerodynamics.


----------



## KingOfCheese




----------



## bitsandkits

KingOfCheese said:


> YouTube - Stormraven Leaked - Reaction


Why's his opinion so important that it was necessary to record it and post it on you tube?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## GrizBe

bitsandkits said:


> Why's his opinion so important that it was necessary to record it and post it on you tube?


Cause some people are small minded idiot who think their opinions are the only ones in the world. 

I still like it, and actually its grown on me. I just think its the overly beat up paintjob, and the tail should be pointing down rather then up that are the problems with it. It does fit for what we've been told about it, and I'm still intending to get one.


----------



## Jezlad

I'm pretty indifferent towards BoW. They have some good stuff, they have some pointless shit. But they're entertaining and the video thing is their domain so it's expected to post a reaction type video. 

Maybe this will be the next thing, like the epicly (spelling?) retarded unboxing videos you get all over the net.

Storm Toaster! 

BoW at the Ultramarines screening tomorrow - want me to pass on a message?


----------



## GrizBe

Yeah, give them a smack round the head for trying to be deliberatly contraversial and not actually giving any proper informed opinions. lol

Oh and damn them for giving me the mental image of Red Dwarfs Talkie Toaster.


----------



## Ferik

I myself see some potential in the model...just not as it is.

I for one would shear the top of the model right off, the turret, the venting and the tail all need to go.

The venting could be reduced in size and maybe place somewheres over the engine itself.

Also as has been mentioined moving the wings forwards a bit would help the overall appearance.

the main hull could be extended some or even do the valkerie type extensions for the rear fins.

The turrent may be a bit trickier but I would be inclined to to side mount 2 smaller varients...

Anyways I am happy to see they are releasing a model for it but it could have used a little fine tweaking before they did a final product.

Cheers.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

The Super-Guppy as I am going to call it was pretty much the way I envisioned it. Some things that chap my ass though from a design perspective is this: Why the fuck is the engine exposed during atmospheric re-entry. The engine should be on top of the wing to help shield it from extreme temps. that is my only real thing as far as mechanics-wise goes. Paint-wise ... not happy with the paint job on it. Just my tastes though, my army has a mini army of servitors that keep all vehicles cleaned up and freshly painted.:biggrin:


----------



## deathwatch27

I don't really like it. I'll wait till I get to look at it in my local GW but I think its lead FW thunderhawk, resin and a bandsaw time.
Yes thats right im guna copy my lead thawk only have 2 engines and take out some of the middle section and obviously remove the battle cannon. If this every happens i'll post pics n stuff.


----------



## Broguts

bitsandkits said:


> Why's his opinion so important that it was necessary to record it and post it on you tube?


Because he is part of beasts of war, a higly esteemed wargames news and review show.


----------



## bitsandkits

Jezlad said:


> I'm pretty indifferent towards BoW. They have some good stuff, they have some pointless shit. But they're entertaining and the video thing is their domain so it's expected to post a reaction type video.
> 
> Maybe this will be the next thing, like the epicly (spelling?) retarded unboxing videos you get all over the net.
> 
> Storm Toaster!
> 
> BoW at the Ultramarines screening tomorrow - want me to pass on a message?


I dont really like the un-boxing videos either, call me old fashioned but i quite like to discover the contents of my own boxes thank you.:biggrin:

Im realy not sold on the whole blog/internet review/webcast culture thing, maybe im getting old, but i can at least tip my hat to the BOW people there videos are well put together/produced and most of the "presenters" are professional in comparison to some of the shite that is in this arena.

They just seem too pro to be doing it as a hobby, but i cant see how its viable as a commercial venture considering how niche the hobby is?


----------



## bitsandkits

Broguts said:


> Because he is part of beasts of war, a higly esteemed wargames news and review show.


Sarcasm on my part broguts


----------



## Broguts

Sorry, I can't read sarcasm.


----------



## jaws900

if that is the actualy Storm Raven (which i doupt it is...god i hope it isn't) then i will be crossing it of my potential choises for my BA's. It is ugly! We get the lovely Dark Eldar and now this? My mat ewho wanted 3 of these in his army will be really disapointed.


----------



## PanzerPig

As many have said ill reserve full judgement until its out and I see it IRL, however first impressions are that its a bit shite. I looked at it for 5 mins trying to like it but just couldn't. It's a shame but oh well, BA aren't my cup of tea, maybe its a vamp thing?


----------



## gen.ahab

Looks like a shitty ass redo of slave 1.


----------



## thisisaguard111

I definitely see some valkyrie bitz in there


----------



## cheech

God that thing's hideous. Belongs in an Ork Army... then it'd have some charm.. 
Perhaps it was leaked on purpose to get an Idea of what the community think.. so some smart chap at GW can say "see told U it looked shite... back to the drawign boad!"

If only.... kit bashing's the only good thing for it. NEXT!


----------



## search116

*New stormraven Model Disappointing*

Well there was a leak at Gw the new stormraven and my opinion of it, is that its garbage, literally its like a kited out dumpster.










Merged from 3rd Thread


----------



## Cocakoala

I have to agree that is a very ugly model. Would look better if there was just bit more at the back imo. At the moment its too tall.


Merged from 3rd Thread


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

god why is there a third topic on this? use the search for chaos sake!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75266&highlight=storm+raven < - go here. next time learn to use the search engine


----------



## Cyklown

Eh, it looks like a kitbash to me.


Merged from 3rd Thread


----------



## VanitusMalus

It looks like a dog with a bleeding ulcer pinched it off.


----------



## Cyklown

It really looks like a piece of kitbash to me. In that light, it's a decent enough kitbash.


----------



## chromedog

It makes the Caestus Assault Ram (CAR) from FW look pretty by comparison - which is a pretty big ask.

Even if the GK are allowed to take them in the new codex, I'll be kitbashing my own from parts (which will NOT include Valkyrie parts), so lumpen and unlovely is this beast.


Merged from 3rd Thread


----------



## Son of mortarion

I kinda like it, if you remove the turret and the intake behind it, it significantly alters the lines of the model, which improves it in my eyes. plus, the turret loosk like it would be awesome on a razorback.


Merged from 3rd Thread


----------



## Winterous

It looks great, you guys are just nuts.
Yes, it's cute and chubby, but that's not a bad thing.

And people saying the turret is bad, that's the best part! It looks like a Falcon turret!


----------



## Stella Cadente

Doelago said:


> Wow! I am going to get at least one for my Inquisitor! Will make a great transport, and it will look great in the middle of an fleet of Valkyries...! Awesome, cant wait for it...


out of all the people in the world doelago you would like like a early learning centre whale toy painted red.


Winterous said:


> It looks great, you guys are just nuts.


I believe you mean we are sane, only a a blindman with no hands would say its good.

and I don't get why people think its a kitbash, when has GW EVER taken an official realease advertising photo of a kitbash?, its desperation to think so.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Winterous said:


> It looks great, you guys are just nuts.
> Yes, it's cute and chubby, but that's not a bad thing.
> 
> And people saying the turret is bad, that's the best part! It looks like a Falcon turret!


you like the big girls dont you? lol

dont worry, you are not alone, I like them too, but I still think the storm raven is an ugly flightless PoS in that pic, though looks can be deceiving, as I said before, its an excellent fit to blood angels.


----------



## revilo44

i do not know what your on about, it looks cool!

Merged from 3rd Thread


----------



## xenobiotic

It has grown on me. It this is the official miniature I'll most likely buy one, and I wasn't planning on using any in my BA-successor army to start with.

It looks like a combination of an Imperial Guard Skytalon:








and a small Thunderhawk Transporter:








Which would fit well with the description and uses it has.


----------



## the cabbage

I like it,

I think the paint job is dog toffee however and really doesn't do it any favours.


----------



## HOBO

That Stickmonkey guy has said that the leaked pic doesn't do the SR justice, and that the BA Squad and the angle of the shot hides a lot of detail. Having seen the model in person he still rates it as a great model...so with that in mind I'll be holding off judgment until there are more pics from all angles shown.


----------



## SGMAlice

I actually quite like it.
Though it does look like a thunderhawk that accidentally flew into a titan and got a punch on the nose from its power fist for it.

Methinks chopping it up a bit, maybe extending the tail end and giving it a sweeping ass, might improve it exponentially.

Makes me wanna take up BA again.

SGMAlice


----------



## KingOfCheese

GW could have saved a whole lot of money and just thrown some Valkyrie wings into the Land Raider box instead.


----------



## GrizBe

Its a Space Marine, Drop Gunship... what were people expecting? Something like the Orca, or something like the Valkyrie? SM vehicles have always pretty much been boxes with guns, and this thing does what it says on the tin.

I agree with The Cabbage on the paint job as i've said the same all along. Now.. IF it was painted like the marines infront of it, that would improve it drastically in my opinion.


----------



## tu_shan82

HOBO said:


> That Stickmonkey guy has said that the leaked pic doesn't do the SR justice, and that the BA Squad and the angle of the shot hides a lot of detail. Having seen the model in person he still rates it as a great model...so with that in mind I'll be holding off judgment until there are more pics from all angles shown.


I was at my local GW yesterday assembling my Hellhound for my Urban IG, when I overheard some dude who came in to the store talking to Stuart, the store manager, about it and he pretty much said the same thing, "that the photo doesn't do the model any justice, and that it's actually longer than it appears". Having said that though, I personally think it looks good in the photo, so if it looks better than that, I will well and truly be as happy as a pig in shit. Just so you haters know, I've actually saved the pic and it is the current desktop background on my laptop.


----------



## GrizBe

Nice one Tu_Shan :biggrin:


----------



## Abomination

It's not awful, but it's not great is it. If one was feeling malicious one could say it was a flying box or Rhino. It seems somewhat awkward and undynamic to me. Still, it's not very ugly or anything, at least to my eyes. It does look a bit like a squashed Thunderhawk in places. Could be worse I suppose. At least the Stormraven actually has a model, there seems to be an ever increasing number of units without models in the codex's these days.


----------



## Loli

Personaly i think it looks absolutly horrible and think most of the conversions ive seen are better than that.

But ill wait until more pictures before i can totaly condem it though


----------



## GrizBe

I'm gonna declare the Stormraven, The Marmite Flyer! You either love it, or hate it.

Looking at most polls online, its defiantely 50/50 in the opinions of either liking or loathing it.


----------



## Bindi Baji

quite frankly I don't know what to think,
I'll reserve judgement till I see it in the flesh as opposed to just the single angle you can get from a picture


----------



## cragnes417

I actually like the stormraven it looks cool I wonder if it could be use by other chapters as well (besides grey knights). I could imagine this aircraft being use by the deathwatch people


----------



## MidnightSun

It's got the wings of a Caestus, the tail of a Fighter-Bomma, and the front of a Thunderhawk. I don't get it.

Midnight


----------



## TheReverend

I sure as hell hope it looks better in real life. at the moment i'm just so glad there's no storm raven as an option for space wolves...

Think i'll stick to saving for a thunderhawk. 

Rev


----------



## Catpain Rich

FFS Grey knights are getting these as well aren't they?

that's bullshit


----------



## HOBO

SGMAlice said:


> I actually quite like it.
> Though it does look like a thunderhawk that accidentally flew into a titan and got a punch on the nose from its power fist for it.SGMAlice


There ya go...perfectly valid Fluff for its appearance:biggrin:


----------



## jigplums

oh dear.......
that looks..........shit


----------



## Wax

I think it looks awesome. I'll take two.


----------



## MaidenManiac

KhainiteAssassin said:


> this coming from glam metal marines that would gladly wear pink silk and scream at things with high no testicle male voices?


Aye it does, and the question still stands....


----------



## Sanguinary Dan

I'll buy one. And if I can make it palatable with minimal (1-2 hours) conversion work I'll buy more. 

But I'd paint my whole damned army blue before I put one of those things straight out of the box on my table top.:laugh:


----------



## Aramoro

That model does look pretty awful, I hope that's just some misguided conversion but sadly it doesn't look like it.


----------



## sabouras

It's awful!! I hope it's a conversion and not the actual kit.


----------



## Stella Cadente

again with the conversion hope, its not a conversion, when was the last time you have ever seen an official GW pic taken for a conversion?, and you can tell its a proper GW pic because that tactical squad in the pic is one of the most well known blood angel squads ever taken in photo (despite being spruced up), also all the writing underneath the god forsaken picture prove its official.


----------



## HelbrechtBT

Oh Stella, you are a cruel man taking the peoples hopes away.:grin:
But you are right this is prob going to be the official release. All i have to say to people is getting cracking on the conversion ideas. I mean it's so squat and stocky it's like if the dwarves made a thunderhawk.


----------



## Khorothis

You know, a Land Raider with wings would be funny at least but this shit... it looks like a Thunderhawk that got its ass cut off and built into its chin.

I just wish that not only the guy who put it up on the official site will be fired but the guy who made the model.


----------



## Aramoro

Stella Cadente said:


> again with the conversion hope, its not a conversion, when was the last time you have ever seen an official GW pic taken for a conversion?, and you can tell its a proper GW pic because that tactical squad in the pic is one of the most well known blood angel squads ever taken in photo (despite being spruced up), also all the writing underneath the god forsaken picture prove its official.


GW have used quite a few conversions before, some dreadnoughts especially so it's not outwith the realms of possibility, just unlikely.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Aramoro said:


> GW have used quite a few conversions before, some dreadnoughts especially so it's not outwith the realms of possibility, just unlikely.


not in pictures like that, the way its taken is the same style as taking any picture for new items.


----------



## bitsandkits

Stella is right, that is a WD issue picture if i ever saw one, thats the model but as others have pointed out, dont judge it till you have seen in the plastic/flesh as WD pictures of battle scenes are staged so dont always show off the model at there best.
Either way we are stuck with it if its shit, im not too keen on the stompa but im glad they bothered to make it, same goes for this, i wont own one but im glad it was included in the codex and that they bothered to make a kit for it, with a bit of luck it will be the first of a few second waves in 2011


----------



## Aramoro

I'm going to hold out hope that this is like the Blenderhand Death Company Dread in the BA Codex, a stupid impractical conversion. I know this is incredibly unlikely but whilst there's still a chance.


----------



## GrizBe

I just found this 3D mockup someone made using the pictures of what the entire model may look like. It defiantely seems to be a case of the pics at a bad angle if this is anything to go by.


----------



## SGMAlice

HOBO said:


> There ya go...perfectly valid Fluff for its appearance:biggrin:


And the Moral of this story is:

Don't Screw With The Machine Spirit's Spanky New Paint Job!

SGMAlice


----------



## Stella Cadente

GrizBe said:


> I just found this 3D mockup someone made using the pictures of what the entire model may look like. It defiantely seems to be a case of the pics at a bad angle if this is anything to go by.


don't see how, it still looks shit from those angles.


----------



## The Sullen One

Has GW been hit by the recession?

Clearly it has, the Stormraven's suppossed to be able to take Dreadnaughts & Assault Marines, yet that thing just seems to be a flying Rhino (with more firepower)

Given that the Blood Angels are suppossed to be obessessed with everything looking really pretty it seems a bit strange they'd go for something this ugly.

Somehow I think a lot of Blood Angels players will simply convert Valkyries instead.

In the meantime I'm going to suggest the Stormraven be added to Paul's ugly aircraft list.


----------



## Doelago

GrizBe said:


> I just found this 3D mockup someone made using the pictures of what the entire model may look like. It defiantely seems to be a case of the pics at a bad angle if this is anything to go by.


Looks great! Cant wait to own this one... Did anyone else notice the "Thought for the day" in the picture?


----------



## Stella Cadente

thought for the day-AVERT YOUR GAZE ALL WHO PASS HERE!!!!, EVIL EVILLLLLLL.


----------



## Doelago

Stella Cadente said:


> thought for the day-AVERT YOUR GAZE ALL WHO PASS HERE!!!!, EVIL EVILLLLLLL.


Nope, that must have been yesterdays, as I just checked todays: _"Sorrow awaits the foolhardy"_


----------



## Vanchet

I hope it's just the angle that's making it look ugly :/


----------



## Nocturne

It looks pretty good, I doubt any of us had this in mind, but it looks like it could easily be converted to look a little better. It does still look good though.


----------



## deathwatch27

I'll prob get one anyway. It doesn't look too bad :s But after a slight conversation ie. taking it under a small bridge and gluing the bits on in a better place if at all.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Nocturne said:


> it could easily be converted to look a little better.


absolutely, model it as a crashed wreck and it would improve its looks tenfold, probably improve its flight chracteristics as well.


----------



## Wax

Stella Cadente said:


> absolutely, model it as a crashed wreck and it would improve its looks tenfold, probably improve its flight chracteristics as well.


Damn Stella, I think I can say with confidence that I have never seen anyone get this butthurt over a model, much less one that isn't even for their chosen army. Calm down, it will all be ok. The big bad Stormraven won't hurt you (you do have Hydras, right?) or your cute anime chick.


----------



## deathwatch27

Heres a photoshop redesign I found on DAKKADAKKA.










What do you reckon? I think it looks ace. I can't remember the name of the fella who made this but just so every knows I DIDN'T MAKE THIS. :victory:

I'll definitely get one if I can do this to it


----------



## Stella Cadente

if it looked like that, I'd get one or two without any problems.......but it doesn't unfortunatly, it looks like poo.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

deathwatch27 said:


> Heres a photoshop redesign I found on DAKKADAKKA.


ok, that looks titty-fucking sweet. conversions here i come! time to work the styrene magic.

CP


----------



## gen.ahab

Commissar Ploss said:


> ok, that looks titty-fucking sweet. conversions here i come! time to work the styrene magic.
> 
> CP


Are you kidding me? It looks like a flying bus!:shok:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

gen.ahab said:


> Are you kidding me? It looks like a flying bus!:shok:


bout fucking time we had a bus that could fly! at least it looks like a transport now.

CP


----------



## Winterous

Commissar Ploss said:


> bout fucking time we had a bus that could fly! at least it looks like a transport now.
> 
> CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Winterous said:


> YouTube - Magic School Bus Opening theme music


i was just about to go there... lol


----------



## gen.ahab

Robbed of my own joke. :threaten: OH well. So be it. lol


----------



## Winterous

Yes, double ninja!


----------



## Stella Cadente

gen.ahab said:


> Are you kidding me? It looks like a flying bus!:shok:


at least a bus is a form of transport, not a whale with a turret on top.


----------



## oblivion8

it does have a tonka truck feel to it, I must admit.
(the first pic I mean)

the photoshopped one is loads better though

EDIT: The problem, imo, is that the first pic makes it look to tall for its length.


----------



## tu_shan82

Where is the dreadnought supposed to go on that photoshopped model?


----------



## bitsandkits

well that version of the storm raven would be a pretty straight forward conversion job, i would mount the guns on the wings though.


----------



## GrizBe

Yeah, people seems to be forgetting about the Hurricane Bolter sponsons you can take for it. Obviously they fit over the side doors, ala Landraider style.. they'd not fit in that shopped version with the turret guns where they are.


----------



## Deathly Angel

Before I saw the picture I felt a tingle of excitement, but it looks terrible! I was expecting a sleek and fast valkerie feel, not a flying tank. I agree it might be at the wrong angle, but this tubby flyer isn't sexy enough for my Slaanesh Blood Angels...


----------



## deathwatch27

tu_shan82 said:


> Where is the dreadnought supposed to go on that photoshopped model?


I would make the rear section hollow and he could sit in there sidewards. I agree with moving the las guns to the wings as well.

Battle bus to the rescue!!!!


----------



## Rybnik

As an aside to this thread, has anyone heard anything about a BA battleforce? I'd dearly love to have one, and I swear I heard a rumor on some site not too long ago that hinted to one as well. Any info would be much appreciated!


----------



## nellis14

can i just start by saying.....ITS IMPERIAL!!!!!......so it wont be sleak and streamlined it will be a brick in space......but that being said i love the model it has great protiental in my humble opinion.....for all the 'attempts' i have seen floating around the web, the real thing still holds its own


----------



## Kiama

Im an Eldar player. I dislike you Space Marine players. 
Then I saw the Stormraven. 
I wept for you Space Marine players...

But in all seriousness, yeah, I really dislike how it looks. Im honestly if I EVER use one of these for the my friends BA army, I'll just get a Valk., and modify it up abit to be a Stormraven, cause this thing looks like a boomer from L4D trying to flap its arms and fly.


----------



## Deathly Angel

I've just had a thought. It's obvious that this page was released on purpose, to stir up the fans on every forum site. Isn't it slightly too convenient for a new furioso kit to be in the background AND and a BA battleforce to be mentioned in the same page for the Sormraven? Obviously the kit didn't have the effect of positive anticipation GW intended.


----------



## bitsandkits

Deathly Angel said:


> Obviously the kit didn't have the effect of positive anticipation GW intended.


GW does not give two hoots what the internet community thinks of its products,they are a business and they only speak and hear one language, the language of money. The stormraven will sell and in massive numbers, plenty of people who dont like it will buy it because its the official model, plenty more will buyit and modify it and plenty more buy it because they actually like it.
Loads of "poor" miniatures make it to the table all the time,if they didnt warmachine would have never took off.


----------



## jopsrav

I have seen a much better version of the Storm Raven kit bashed by a GW shop worker. While I was living in Rotterdam, Netherlands, one of the staff ran various workshops building the models GW make us wish they release. His Tervigon model was very tidy, but his storm raven was very solid looking. All you needed for the workshop was the parts from a Valkyrie and I believe a Land raider crusader. Did a search and I found some images of it here

Also as it does not show the back/tail I remember them using the missile racks or something like that from the Valkyrie kit hanging at the back under the tail as a kind of mock grapple for the dreadnaught.


----------



## sethgabriel1990

that looks pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Deathly Angel said:


> Before I saw the picture I felt a tingle of excitement, but it looks terrible! I was expecting a sleek and fast valkerie feel, not a flying tank. I agree it might be at the wrong angle, but this tubby flyer isn't sexy enough for my Slaanesh Blood Angels...


Name one Astartes vehicle that's 'sleek'- they all have a brutal, blunt form.


nellis14 said:


> can i just start by saying.....ITS IMPERIAL!!!!!......so it wont be sleak and streamlined it will be a brick in space......but that being said i love the model it has great protiental in my humble opinion.....for all the 'attempts' i have seen floating around the web, the real thing still holds its own


Exactly, all the kit bashes I've seen either don't look like an Astartes vehicle or look even more like some one stuck wings and engines on a tank than the real Stormraven does!


----------



## Daniel Harper

I was talking about this in my local store yesterday. A staff member told me his held the model and said it looks amazing in real life. Before anyone says but his a staff member, don't... I tend to listen to him =P. Plus I liked the model to begin with so I'm excited.


----------



## Death Shroud

Baron Spikey said:


> Name one Astartes vehicle that's 'sleek'- they all have a brutal, blunt form.


The StormRobin looks more cute and cuddley than brutal and blunt.


----------



## Lyrox

I actually kind of like the whole 'upside down land raider' look it has going on


----------



## Vaz

This is more like a cereal box toy. Not a toy you get out of a cereal box, but a toy made out of a cereal box.

Shit.


----------



## tu_shan82

I've already told you all how much I like it so I'm not going to repeat myself. What I am going say however is that I hope the rumor that the other chapters are going to get a WD article allowing us to use is true.


----------



## Aramoro

tu_shan82 said:


> I've already told you all how much I like it so I'm not going to repeat myself. What I am going say however is that I hope the rumor that the other chapters are going to get a WD article allowing us to use is true.


Are they just going to move Assault Marines into troops and priests for all then? 

I'm looking forwards to having those Thunderwolves in my Blood Angels armies.


----------



## coke123

Aramoro said:


> Are they just going to move Assault Marines into troops and priests for all then?
> 
> I'm looking forwards to having those Thunderwolves in my Blood Angels armies.


Yeah, and I can't wait to take Void Ravens in my craftworld eldar army too .

But so long as the Grey Knights can take it, I really don't give a flying fudge about who they give it to, though.


----------



## 18827

Just do a bit of kit bashing, Can't come out any worst then GW's model.


----------



## Vaz

Aramoro said:


> Are they just going to move Assault Marines into troops and priests for all then?
> 
> I'm looking forwards to having those Thunderwolves in my Blood Angels armies.


Nah, I can't wait to use my Tervigon's and Obliterators in my Dark Eldar army backed by Baal Predators.

Eh, tbh, a White Dwarf update means fuck all. If I wanted to use one in my army, I'd be asking anyway - White Dwarf or no, and if it becomes basic marines, then away we go.

Tbh, instead of inventing more "new shit", I'd much prefer "old shit/variants" getting placed into the Codex - Prometheus Land Raiders, Achilles, Ares, Helios, Land Speeder Tempests, and the Damocles Rhino would be perfect, thank you very much.


----------



## Winterous

jimmy gunn said:


> Just do a bit of kit bashing, Can't come out any worst then GW's model.


That is a pretty sweet model, although it looks kinda like, wonky.
Good quality build is what I mean.

Anyway, at the end of the first one:
"I was gonna answer X's 20 questions, but then it occurred to me that no one'd give a fuck."

Made me fucking lol :laugh:


----------



## Astorath333

It definetly looks too stuby, I would've thought the fuselage would be a lot longer. Slapping some hurricane bolters and an assault cannon on a FW Caestus Assault Ram looks much more practical(although quite a bit more expensive). Unforgiven, I think you're right about the dreadnought in the back, judging from the wings on the front.


----------



## exsulis

I can see the white dwarfing it to all marines in that 40K flyer update. And that would be because of the Supposed flyer update.


----------



## tu_shan82

Astorath333 said:


> Slapping some hurricane bolters and an assault cannon on a FW Caestus Assault Ram looks much more practical.



You are kidding, right? I reckon the Caestus Assault Ram looks like the biggest steaming pile of crap I've ever seen and in my mind is an inferior looking model in comparison to the Stormraven.


----------



## gen.ahab

Seriously? The caestus is brilliant. The raven looks like some dipshit tried to make a replica of slave one with a brick.


----------



## Winterous

gen.ahab said:


> Seriously? The caestus is brilliant. The raven looks like some dipshit tried to make a replica of slave one with a brick.


Your avatar looks like someone tried to make a replica of Pauline Handson with a sack of dead chickens.

See? I can make stuff up too.


----------



## SGMAlice

Now now ladies :stop: Put those handbags away please  We are all friends here.

I actually quite like both those models.

SGMAlice


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I have to say, I'm hoping that picture is actually just another kit bash, because if it's the real deal, IMO it'll be the single worst vehicle by a country mile that GW have ever produced. 

I know GW models only nod in passing to the principles of physics and aerodynamics, but that is simply atrocious. The body is too fat, the wings too stubby, the fusilage too short. Many of the kit bashes I've seen here and on other sites have far surpassed this waste of plastic.


----------



## bitsandkits

until i see it in the flesh im still reserving my judgement, i think it looks like a helicopter gunship, which considering its role would make sense but its not clear how long it is by the photo.


----------



## gen.ahab

Winterous said:


> Your avatar looks like someone tried to make a replica of Pauline Handson with a sack of dead chickens.
> 
> See? I can make stuff up too.


Who in the sacred name of fuck is Pauline Handson? Slave One is the Fett's ship from star wars. Your nerdfoo is weak, young one.


----------



## Phil73805

gen.ahab said:


> Who in the sacred name of fuck is Pauline Handson? Slave One is the Fett's ship from star wars. Your nerdfoo is weak, young one.


Indeed it is, -300 milliwheatons to him :biggrin:


----------



## tu_shan82

Pauline Hanson is a ******* politician here in Australia. She's held a seat parliament a couple of times, spent time in prison for electoral fraud, been on Dancing with the Stars, had nudie pictures from her youth published in the newspaper and she's as ugly as a hat full of arseholes


----------



## Wax

Astorath333 said:


> It definetly looks too stuby, I would've thought the fuselage would be a lot longer.


It is longer than that picture makes it look. The angle causes it to look very short.


----------



## Winterous

gen.ahab said:


> Who in the sacred name of fuck is Pauline Handson? Slave One is the Fett's ship from star wars. Your nerdfoo is weak, young one.


What tu_shan said.
I know exactly what Slave One is.
My comment meant that I can say stuff that isn't true as well, not that I can make up fake objects. I suppose I should have made that more clear.



Phil73805 said:


> Indeed it is, -300 milliwheatons to him :biggrin:


lol


----------



## coke123

tu_shan82 said:


> Pauline Hanson is a ******* politician here in Australia. She's held a seat parliament a couple of times, spent time in prison for electoral fraud, been on Dancing with the Stars, had nudie pictures from her youth published in the newspaper and she's as ugly as a hat full of arseholes


Not to mention her latest bout of stupidity. She recently left the country to live in England because she was sick of the influx of foreigners into Australia (which isn't that bad tbh). However, on her arrival in London she was shocked to discover the strong population of Middle-Eastern, Asian, and other, how shall I say this, not white, people. She promptly returned to Australia, with much of the populace laughing at her.


----------



## Winterous

She's a bit of a vaguely lovable crazy bitch.


----------



## gen.ahab

Winterous said:


> What tu_shan said.
> I know exactly what Slave One is.
> My comment meant that I can say stuff that isn't true as well, not that I can make up fake objects. I suppose I should have made that more clear.


Well that is entirly a matte of opinion. Iow, I don't give a shit, it is what it looks like to me.


----------



## GrizBe

Except Slave One is much more curvy, has a much wider base, doesn't have wings, a tail, big ass engines... Oh, and flies after rotating through 90 degrees...


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I would still give her a pearl necklace though.


----------



## KingOfCheese

OIIIIIIO said:


> I would still give her a pearl necklace though.


And she will reply "I just dont like it". :laugh:


----------



## gen.ahab

GrizBe said:


> Except Slave One is much more curvy, has a much wider base, doesn't have wings, a tail, big ass engines... Oh, and flies after rotating through 90 degrees...


I said looks like, not flew like, and I included that the body looks like a brick and slave 1 does have wings. And well it does... Especially when you are hammered.


----------



## tu_shan82

OIIIIIIO said:


> I would still give her a pearl necklace though.



Yeah, as a fat bastard I can't afford to be too picky so I'd still do her, but as the grandson of Italian immigrants, I'd also slap the bitch for being a racist cow, lol.


----------



## Winterous

gen.ahab said:


> slave 1 does have wings.


Fins, I think you mean.
It's an ugly statue face with flippers.


----------



## bitsandkits

Winterous said:


> Fins, I think you mean.
> It's an ugly statue face with flippers.


Isnt a "Fin" just an nautical "wing" ?


----------



## Bindi Baji

bitsandkits said:


> Isnt a "Fin" just an nautical "wing" ?


There are both dorsal "fins" and dorsal "wings"

and so you win the half eaten doughnut,
enjoy


----------



## Winterous

bitsandkits said:


> Isnt a "Fin" just an nautical "wing" ?


Wings are but fins for swimming the sky.


----------



## TheSpore

Looks like hammer shit.

The body looks like an old school land raider they had left over and dicided to thow it in the mix


----------



## VanitusMalus

@Pauline Hanson: I've been in the country now for 4 years and I already know who this low life scum bag is. My friend even played the mock song that some gay did of her. I find it absolutely hilarious she didn't realize England had a huge population of middle easterners and asians. I'm from the US so I'm a foreigner here, lol, wonder if she hates americanos? There's this comedian Patrice O'Neal who had this bit about americans being so vane we call people foreigners in their own country, lol. Note I'm american and love that fact, but it's still a very funny joke.

@Slave One: This is how out of touch with sci-fi I am. I'm an american from Texas and I know who Pauline Hanson, yet I have no idea what a Slave One is nor what it looks like.


----------



## GrizBe

Slave One, otherwise known as Bobba Fett's (and Jango Fett's) ship from Star Wars.










As pointed out... looks nothing like the Stormraven.


----------



## gen.ahab

Are we still on this? I suppose I was wrong. However, slave one still looks better.


----------



## VanitusMalus

aw ok got it


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL

hmmmmmm....


----------



## exsulis

After building most my own StormRaven conversion, I do understand the why it looks as though it does.

It just has to have a reasonable place for all the guns, and exit points. Though I haven't figured out where the Hurricane bolters are due to fit as rules wise they don't cover up the side exits.


----------



## Winterous

exsulis said:


> It just has to have a reasonable place for all the guns, and exit points. Though I haven't figured out where the Hurricane bolters are due to fit as rules wise they don't cover up the side exits.


Well since you disregard the access points for disambarking, as it says in its rules, does it really matter?


----------



## Brother Arnold

How did they stop it from falling back and tilting up at some weird angle? Looks like it'd need a Dreadnought locked in the back to keep it up straight...
In its next Codex appearance, it'd have to have some really weak armour values or a special rule making it easier to immobilise or wreck it. I mean, look how easily you could blow the tail off and ground it!


----------



## Winterous

Brother Arnold said:


> How did they stop it from falling back and tilting up at some weird angle? Looks like it'd need a Dreadnought locked in the back to keep it up straight...
> In its next Codex appearance, it'd have to have some really weak armour values or a special rule making it easier to immobilise or wreck it. I mean, look how easily you could blow the tail off and ground it!


MOST 40k aircraft wouldn't fly if you strapped them to a fucking space shuttle.


----------



## GrizBe

Seriously.. you know nothing about modern aeronautical design do you? Pretty much every advanced fighter plane today is designed to be aerodynamically unstable. It other words they can't fly at all without the assitance of their computers. Hence, something like that flying isn't unimaginable by todays standards.


----------



## coke123

Not to mention we're talking about a universe of horrifying aliens, space elves (half of which are on drugs), daemons and a congregation of super soldiers that have an unhealthy obsession with canines...

And this is your problem?


----------



## bitsandkits

things that cant fly but do
http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/31465106


----------



## Brother Arnold

What the...


----------

